# Pricing Question



## LopatLT7495 (Jan 1, 2014)

Wanted to get some input on what you guys think would be a fair rate for this lot, plowing only owner wanted no salt. He said he would take care of that himself. The B markers are where i pile all the snow from the front of the building and anything from the back i just push about 50' off the back of the building as no one uses the rear lot. I did this a few days ago and i think if i remember correctly the lot was about 22,500 sq ft after taking the sq footage of the building out.


----------



## pdreibels (Dec 24, 2013)

I'd plow it for a pepperoni & sausage pie.


----------



## LopatLT7495 (Jan 1, 2014)

Lol I do enough refrigeration work for free food. I want another form of American currency for plowing. He does make a great pepperoni and sausage pie though!!


----------



## ffmedjoe (Feb 12, 2014)

i'd go a little on the higher side of what ppl are telling you just because you have to move all the snow to a corner of the lot.


----------



## LopatLT7495 (Jan 1, 2014)

I should have marked this out also but the owner has about half of the lot ( the lot partially shown far right in the pic ) but its never used. I make a few passes from the main entrance on the left of the pic and pile the snow in that lot, everything else gets piled in the corner that is marked. With a truck it its not really that bad only takes me maybe 30min if i really make it pretty ( i like curb to curb and neatly done lots ) ive seen alot of 20' wide entrance/exits become 10' wide with the snow we have had this year. The lot has been taking me about 45min to 1hr this year since i have been using my backhoe and with a reg bucket there is so much snow that rolls out the sides of the bucket.


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

Looks like a $100 lot to me. I could see how others would charge more, and maybe some charge less but not much less.
Depends on how far you have to travel to it. Kind of traffic coming and going if he is open.


----------



## LopatLT7495 (Jan 1, 2014)

It isnt bad at all, probably 3/4 mile from my shop and maybe 1/2 mile from my house. Thanks for the pricing help i dont want to be a lowballer.


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

gasjr4wd;1773989 said:


> Looks like a $100 lot to me. I could see how others would charge more, and maybe some charge less but not much less.
> Depends on how far you have to travel to it. Kind of traffic coming and going if he is open.


$100???

You're kidding, Right?

Whats a backhoe getting in your area?

$250 min IMHO

It's a restaurant, No?

There's got to be more than waiting til the event is over

I dont know, maybe I'm HIGH


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

siteworkplus:
$250? How long would it take you? What do you average per hour?
If you can get $250 for that in your area, good for you. Around here, it's about $100-$150. Depends on if they are closed or what.
I know guys doing larger hotel lots with lots of "owner guidance" taking (I'm told) 1.5 hours and they are charging $120. I think thats on the cheap side. I tell them to wait inside till I was done...
What does being a restaurant have to do with it?
"There's got to be more than waiting til the event is over" please explain.


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

gasjr4wd;1779189 said:


> siteworkplus:
> $250? How long would it take you? What do you average per hour?
> If you can get $250 for that in your area, good for you. Around here, it's about $100-$150. Depends on if they are closed or what.
> I know guys doing larger hotel lots with lots of "owner guidance" taking (I'm told) 1.5 hours and they are charging $120. I think thats on the cheap side. I tell them to wait inside till I was done...
> ...


My cheapest commercial customer (a very busy coffee shop about a 1/3 the size) is $175

If it snows during business hrs (which has been most storms this yr) 5am to 10 pm, we are expected to do a drive through for the main drag every 2.5 to 3 inches at an additional cost, not to mention a sand/salt treatment after final cleanup before 4am

Another restaurant we do that shares parking with two adjoining businesses(approx same size) requires attention from 5am to 12:30/1am 
We avg $400 to $700 per plowable event (includes walkways and salting)
Truck and backhoe about 1hr--backhoe alone 1.5hr depending on accumulation
If your tasked with snow removal you are responsible for patron access and safety during events

For me its risk vs reward...$100 doesnt justify the risk IMO

How do you expect your elderly mother to walk through 4 to 6 inches of snow
to get to the 'blue bird special'?

If i wanted a hobby it wouldnt be snow removal


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.
My questions still stand unanswered, and also how does any of your reply affect the OP. No salt, just plow cost. It's close to him and he was looking for a fair price.

I guess we are just in different markets.


----------



## LopatLT7495 (Jan 1, 2014)

I do not wait until they are closed, they open at 10am. Lot is ALWAYS clean by opening time and reopened throughout the day as needed. I also have a diner that opens at 5am and that lot is always clean by opening as well. For the past 4 years I was doing just this property to help out the owner ( making ok money ) this past year I got 2 more commercial accounts. I'm only a one guy show, I will be more serious about snow removal next year and make more money but the first thing on my list was to make a good name for myself. I have had 5 calls ( nothing compared to big companies ) this season from people who stopped at one of my accounts and got my info because they liked how neatly done my lots are.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

That would be a $100 lot (plowing only) around here. But you're in New Jersey, everything is more expensive there compared to here.


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

Thats alot of equipment for a one man band

I look at it like this

If it takes me an hour or more to service a commercial(which carries more responsibility and risk than residential) thats time that could be spent plowing driveways at $30 to $75 a pop. I know guys that are making $400+ an hour doing residentials exclusively. 

Dont just factor in time when bidding a lot
Price it like your'e paying someone else to drive your truck and all that goes on with that
The commercial liability ins - wear& tear - potential repairs to property(inescapable even to the best of professionals) and all the other minusha (sp) that goes on with commercial snow removal

This business sucks enough to not be properly compensated for the effort and commitment.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Here, that is a $170 lot, easily. It's a good sized lot. Have to carry it away, that takes time. Two entrances, that's liability with traffic..


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I see $100 with 2 '' trigger That's a 30min lot or less when its empty but that's here and not there
Since its a small lot I would figure extreme salt rate Be a lot over lapping $150 on salt


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

id say a $250.00 min per trip. i always price things like im paying a sub to do it you say its 30-45 min then add drive time.


----------



## BallzeeOne (Jun 11, 2014)

OK so what about this one. Single truck with salt and sidewalks open for lunch and dinner. Was thinking $150 per event with 2" trigger Salt/ Sand at $40 per bag. Thoughts?


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

BallzeeOne;1820671 said:


> OK so what about this one. Single truck with salt and sidewalks open for lunch and dinner. Was thinking $150 per event with 2" trigger Salt/ Sand at $40 per bag. Thoughts?


I can't see the pic u posted but salt/sand at $40 a bag? Sounds high


----------



## BallzeeOne (Jun 11, 2014)

Lets try this image.









Also I do not plan on using sand at all. This location will need calcium because of the age of the clientele. Older crowd for sure trying to get that blue plate pasta special.


----------

